# Whats happened to this forum



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

Man, used to be lots of conversing going on here. Not lately. Whtas happening. Even Greg isn't around to break chops. Larry, Chris, Bill, Capt, Susan.....where is everyone?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2005)

well I'll be here a lot more after the game tonight...I've been pretty nervous since Sat. night.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Man, used to be lots of conversing going on here. Not lately. Whtas happening. Even Greg isn't around to break chops. Larry, Chris, Bill, Capt, Susan.....where is everyone?



Nick I've been talking to you the past couple of days!   :-D  

I tried bringing this up to on post's the past couple of days and I've been blown off so I figure it's just me.  Been told things will pick up!  I guess Bill took everyone with him when he left!  Maybe Bill and Susan were the same person?  I dunno.  

I think the weather is gonna be nice in a majority of the places this weekend, maybe the board will pick up with more people cooking.  If not, we can blame Finney.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I'll be here a lot more after the game tonight...I've been pretty nervous since Sat. night.



What happened Fri night Cappy?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Folks kinda drop off a little as weather gets warmer.



But this is when I need the most help!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah it's almost grilling season where you are! ;-)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

I know, I know...I'm gonna take my grill down from the attic this weekend and get it ready. Hey Greg, any advise?


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I know, I know...I'm gonna take my grill down from the attic this weekend and get it ready. Hey Greg, any advise?



GREG WANTED ME TO TELL YOU... I'VE YOUR GAS GRILL DOESN'T LIGHT RIGHT UP WHEN YOU FIRST TRY...

GET SOME LIGHTER FLUID AND SQUIRT ON IT.   :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":14e59oxs]I know, I know...I'm gonna take my grill down from the attic this weekend and get it ready. Hey Greg, any advise?



GREG WANTED ME TO TELL YOU... I'VE YOUR GAS GRILL DOESN'T LIGHT RIGHT UP WHEN YOU FIRST TRY...

GET SOME LIGHTER FLUID AND SQUIRT ON IT.   :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:[/quote:14e59oxs]

Thats the way I do it all of the time. Makes a BIG bang! :badgrin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Did we lose Bruce too? I missed whatever happened altogether, but it wouldn't have scared me off. The only thing that came close to un-nerving me was Bill's constant preaching about how we alienated so many people and would never get them back. If you don't have a thick skin, stay off the net kiddies! I think we were way over the top at first, but it has settled down and mellowed out. I am just now, starting to think about others I haven't seen recently , like Rob? We jerk around on the Texas website too and some there have rubbed me the wrong way, but you have to live with people, you know? I thrill in making my way with difficult cases, but if your whole goal, is to be difficult? Go away! Woodman


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

Bruce is on vacation.  Should be back soon.  I hope.


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I thrill in making my way with difficult cases, but if your whole goal, is to be difficult? Go away! Woodman



Shut up Woodie... just shut up!  :-D 


Hey Woodie, how's the new puppy?


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm still around Woodman, if I'm the Rob you're talking about, just haven't had anything that I've felt like posting on.....plus I'm never around on the weekend or at night....

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 5, 2005)

Rob is working on some big deals at work (fellow sales pro) and I was at the Mid American Truck Show in Louisville last week and now trying to play catch up!

Don't worry about the site...everything is fine...we'll loose some but the history has shown we will gain more.  Two new members already this month!  I would discourage the "whining" about what is wrong with this site...that can lead to a negative vibe from other people, right??

Weather warming...sun coming out...everything will be fine!


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 5, 2005)

Ther I go, thinking i'm important........

Rob


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

There , there little fella. You _are_ important. 

Greg, there's _nothing_ wrong with this site!

Chris, the pup is the cutest damn dog I ever saw! Whined at about 3:00 am for a couple of days. But he is getting through the night now! He is the boldest daschund I have ever seen! He basically chased my sisters in law's dogs into hiding Sunday! He's a keeper! Go get yerself another! Woody


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Wood,
I don't think you ever told me if it was a smooth, wire, or long haired.


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nick, I will always be here to give you dubious advice.  :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Wood,
> I don't think you ever told me if it was a smooth, wire, or long haired.



Chris, it's a longhair. I'll e-mail you some photo's when I have some. He's a sable color.WM


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Chris Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WoodyDogLover, send me a few pic's too!  It'll be like looking at a chinese menu and I love chinese food!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Man, used to be lots of conversing going on here. Not lately. Whtas happening.


 Well, here is my 2 cents ....

Not enough real Q talk here. Too much Tom Foolery and interpersonal stuff. I don't think that has to be a bad thing, but if you're not in the click or up to date you are out of it. It can be there for the die hards as long as the other stuff keeps coming.

The two key forums on TVWB are in my opinion, Barbeque and the New Members site .... talking about Q on WSM and learning WSM Qing.

Many of the members here don't share their Q adventures AND post pics and questions cuz I guess we all seem to know how to please ourselves with our cookers or just know what we want to do next time to try and improve.

To illustrate my point, compare even the first page of update history in General Discussion and General BBQ forums. There are daily updates to General Discussion, but there are muti-day gaps between updates to General BBQ forum.

I also think attracting newbs is crucial. The problem I forsee with an elite /competitor site (though I'm uncertain that's the case here) is just that .... too many swollen heads or competitive/non-sharing members.

I have not been contributing much lately because I am away from home without my beloved WSM.

Anyway, after all that, I want to say I think there is a great bunch of guys here and the site has a lot of potential. I still plan to visit regularly.


Shawn


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

Shawn you're right.  I need to do a better job of talking q.  I'm looking for a cheap digital camera right now to document my many failures!  That alone could make this board work! :grin:  :-D


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 5, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Shawn you're right.  I need to do a better job of talking q.  I'm looking for a cheap digital camera right now to document my many failures!  That alone could make this board work! :grin:  :-D


 CM, if I lived in range I would eagerly accept any invitation to help you consume YOUR 'failures'. 

I also think even 'vanity' posts would be good, 'I did <this thing> and it turned out GREAT!!, here are the pics ....' for inspiring others or at least sparking conversation.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

welcome Big Time.....Houston is now represented...what do you cook, and what do you cook on?


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2005)

I been checking the new posts almost daily for 3 weeks since I joined and Shawn's points are pretty valid. I also noticed a lot of posts are just emoticons, which is OK in some instances.

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> welcome Big Time.....Houston is now represented...what do you cook, and what do you cook on?


 I thinks this is also great CM, taking interest in others .... something I haven't been good at personally.

I think for me it's a US/Canada thing. On TVWB I greet every Canadian who signs the Guestbook and try to start a dialogue, but not so with members of other nationalities. Personal improvement area identified.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh, Cap'n? Tex Law is in Houston? 

Shawn, I will be posting alot more on BBQ as soon as I take delivery of my new pit in two weeks! Then, I can actually start cooking again!!!!!!! Not having Susan certainly hurts us in this regard because she actually "cooked" on a regular basis! I will be doing alot of large group cooking in the coming months and will try to take photo's and regale you all with my adventures! Woodman


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2m8c2dji]Man, used to be lots of conversing going on here. Not lately. Whtas happening.


 Well, here is my 2 cents ....

Not enough real Q talk here. Too much Tom Foolery and interpersonal stuff. I don't think that has to be a bad thing, but if you're not in the click or up to date you are out of it. It can be there for the die hards as long as the other stuff keeps coming.

The two key forums on TVWB are in my opinion, Barbeque and the New Members site .... talking about Q on WSM and learning WSM Qing.

Many of the members here don't share their Q adventures AND post pics and questions cuz I guess we all seem to know how to please ourselves with our cookers or just know what we want to do next time to try and improve.

To illustrate my point, compare even the first page of update history in General Discussion and General BBQ forums. There are daily updates to General Discussion, but there are muti-day gaps between updates to General BBQ forum.

I also think attracting newbs is crucial. The problem I forsee with an elite /competitor site (though I'm uncertain that's the case here) is just that .... too many swollen heads or competitive/non-sharing members.

I have not been contributing much lately because I am away from home without my beloved WSM.

Anyway, after all that, I want to say I think there is a great bunch of guys here and the site has a lot of potential. I still plan to visit regularly.


Shawn[/quote:2m8c2dji]

First, thanks for the input Shawn.  This was done in a very professional way and I apreciate that and since this is my site I would like to explain a few things regarding what you said:

1.  I agree...at this point there is not enough real Q talk going on.  I don't have a better excuse than that except as the weather warms it might increase...I HOPE IT DOES!!

2.  I would also enjoy more sharing of Q or grilling adventures.  It wouldn't have to be just with pics...I also enjoy reading text of someone's cook.  I try to do this evertyime I make something and I encourage others to do this as well.

I think the layout right now is fine...I am not going to copy the TVWB format to the T and hope that the success translates here.  I think there is a great knowledge base here and the members are willing to share any and all of the information to anyone who asks...it's not a clicque or group thing IMHO!

3.  Please keep this point in mind...this site has been up for almost 3 months...that's it!  The other big 3 boards have been up for years.  It's hard to compare this site with the others because the water hasn't been tested as long here.  

Also, I agree that gaining new members is crucial to growth...and while I can't say that the members here are all newbs, I can say we get new members on a regular basis...yes, there are more dominant personalities here than others, but it is like that on the other boards as well.

4.  I am testing different things here so I am not lumped in with the rest of the boards.  If things get a little heated in here sometimes please know it is not my intention to have anyone get offended.  I will make sure what is to be shared is done so in the correct way so as not to offend anyone.  There are other rooms for that kind of stuff...

I am in this for the long haul...I love to smoke and grill and provide a place for all those who like it a long with me to have a place to share.  If anyone else has something they would like to share with me, please do so...I prefer it via email or PM but this was was fine too!!

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Greg, when do you want to meet me for lunch at Slymans? The best corned beef sandwhich you ever had! Call me! Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2005)

As soon as I cut the rope around my neck, Wood!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry Tex. :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 6, 2005)

Tex,

For the most part I agree with your analysis.  What I love about this board is that it doesn't take itself to seriously.  I get a tremendous kick out of some of the irreverent comments made on this board and I understatnd that they are mostly made in a joking manner.  The problem with emails and message boards is that many people read the same message in different ways.  I think there the emoticons help convey the message.  I think that this board has been set up properly and we just need to move some of the clubhouse banter to either the general section or the blue room.  If this is done right we can have the best of both worlds, a place where we can share our BBQ stories and knowledge with each other in the proper sections and still have a place to hang out with each other too.  I think that this board for as young as it is has done a great job with trying to please everyone and Greg, Bruce, and Bill should be commended for it.  I just hope that it can continue to be a place to go that has fewer rules and regulations from the boards we have all fled.

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Very interesting analysis.  This is my favorite board, in fact it's my homepage.  I think we are at a crossroads.  Greg has done a good job of listening to everyone, and it's his decision what happens.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Very interesting analysis.  This is my favorite board, in fact it's my homepage.  I think we are at a crossroads.  Greg has done a good job of listening to everyone, and it's his decision what happens.



AMEN!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone...again, I welcome your perspetives when it's done like this.  Everyone...or at least the majority of you want to see this board succeed and so do I.  

While I would love to be all things to all people I do realize that is not possible.  We grow, I try new things and some work and some don't.  I refuse to live inside the box and not take risks...wether it be for gain or loss I will take them!

My goal for the board is simple...provide a place that is a little more than locker room and a little less than the Iron-Fidst boards...the problem is trying to find that middle ground...but that is what I want to and will do...with your help!

Bruce and myself will try to continue to curtail the off-topic conversation in the cooking and recipe sections...if this means more deletions then so be it...everyone is an adult and can handle it...I ask that if you are going to make a funny retort to something in the cooking section to think twice about it...it will be brought back on topic.  But I don't expect hard feelings for me or Bruce for doing that!  If you are, than perhaps it is best to go somewhere else and leave us alone!!.  I have 2 other section for stuff un-related to BBQ!  The GD section for cleaner non-vulgar stuff and the Blue Room...

Again, I appreciate all the people who have registered...I would like newbs to find this place too, which will happen in time as Google and the other engines pick it up...but for now...bare with me...suggest things to me and be patient.

Remember, this is the internet...it's not life or death!      THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> First, thanks for the input Shawn.  This was done in a very professional way and I apreciate that and since this is my site I would like to explain a few things regarding what you said:
> 
> 1.  I agree...at this point there is not enough real Q talk going on.  I don't have a better excuse than that except as the weather warms it might increase...I HOPE IT DOES!!
> 
> ...


 Greg, first let me express my thanks for the time and energy you dedicate to operating this site. Much appreciated. 

My comments were somewhat frank, what I was feeling at the moment and I hope they were understood to be within the context of Nick's original question.  So in response to your point #1, I agree and want to clarify I meant AS OF LATE, there hasn't been much Q talk. Thanks for your tolerance.

About the pics, I emphasized that because I think they are a great communication tool and they seem to get a good response, but I agree with your statement about text only BBQ posts as well.

About your copying TVWB and site layout comment, I wish to clarify I was not suggesting doing so, only pointing out in my opinion what best generates traffic for TVWB. This site has never seemed to be to me a WSM site. We got some real pit masters here who tolerate us WSM infidels   

In response to the three month comment .... yup, and I think this place has done fantastic in three months .... again, Nick's question was 'what is happening lately'. TVWB seems to me to have been rather slow lately as well. I meant what I said when we were chatting on Yahoo a while back, ya got a good thing going here .... it will come along.

About Newbs, just to clarify, I was referring to new smokers, people trying to learn Qing rather than experienced at Qing new board members.

Tex, I loved your post, in part you articulated much better than I some of what I was trying to express ... the clubhouse stuff was right on with how I was feeling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Time said:
			
		

> Whats the deal with not being able to post relpies to Polls? just asking


It was decided a while back that so as to not clutter the polls, discussion would be kept in the "General Discussion" forum.  There use to be a statement the that effect around here somewhere...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Big Time":12dzfufd]Whats the deal with not being able to post relpies to Polls? just asking


It was decided a while back that so as to not clutter the polls, discussion would be kept in the "General Discussion" forum.  There use to be a statement the that effect around here somewhere...[/quote:12dzfufd]

To add on...if you see a poll you wish to comment on...bring the topic as Bill said, to the GD section and start a thread...we wanted to curtail off topic stuff there too


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Uh, Cap'n? Tex Law is in Houston?
> 
> Shawn, I will be posting alot more on BBQ as soon as I take delivery of my new pit in two weeks! Then, I can actually start cooking again!!!!!!! Not having Susan certainly hurts us in this regard because she actually "cooked" on a regular basis! I will be doing alot of large group cooking in the coming months and will try to take photo's and regale you all with my adventures! Woodman


 WoodNewbOfNewPit: I anticpate hearing the details of your acclimatization.

Wish I could be there to check out the results!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> To add on...if you see a poll you wish to comment on...bring the topic as Bill said, to the GD section and start a thread...we wanted to curtail off topic stuff there too


 :smt017


----------

